# i almost killed my plants!!!!



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well.... i found out that you can kill ur plants by having to much nutrients in the water. i dosed with excel as directed and added iron as directed. i guess i had to much already in the water, because within 4 to 5 hours later, over half of my four leaf clover plant had turned light brown. hopefully it will pull through and be green again. i wasnt able to do a water change last night but it was the first thing i did this morning. just a lesson learned.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is why you should pay more attention to God rather than all them idiots that think they are smarter than him...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

lohachata said:


> this is why you should pay more attention to God rather than all them idiots that think they are smarter than him...


huh?

anyways...I don't know a whole lot about plants, but I don't think overdosing your plants would make your plants turn brown that fast. something else might have happened...but I don't know. I hope my dwarf FLC doesn't do the same, that's for sure!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Four leaf clovers always die on me....I don't think that they were turning brown due to nutrients. I think they were turning brown because they are a stupid plant


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The flourish excel is great for some plants but others are sensitive. I've heard it melts crypts. Always change one thing at time and try a low dose test.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea i dont know what happend and the only thing that was introduced was another dose of the stuff. the four leaf clover was doing wonderful. grow really fast!!! then in just that short time, went brown. thank yall for the suggestion!!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

huh?




Fuzz said:


> huh?
> 
> anyways...I don't know a whole lot about plants, but I don't think overdosing your plants would make your plants turn brown that fast. something else might have happened...but I don't know. I hope my dwarf FLC doesn't do the same, that's for sure!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Amelia lets see some pics of this planted aquarium


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i can only upload to my albums. for some reason it wont let me upload to a thread with my phone. ive even tried using photobucket or whatever it is called and it wont do it either. sorry!!! but if you really want to see ill upload to my albums.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry didnt work..... pic didnt upload right


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Excel is well known for killing certain species of plants. Its a very non-natural additive so quite a few things are sensitive to it. You can't kill plants through overdosing usually. I know I am always overdosing since thats a general method in high tech tanks.


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, didn't know Excel could do that. I also have a four leaf clover that was yellowing/browning with some intermittent new growth. I continued to dose my Excel and Fe regularly, but I have a Fe test kit, so I do my best to keep Fe in the ideal range, but have never gone into the overdose range.

The interesting thing is, since I've figured out a nice dosing schedule for my 12gal planted tank, the plant growth has really taken off and my clover has stabilized - all green, no yellow/brown, it's holding its own. It was an experiment plant of mine, I was curious if my lighting was strong enough to support its growth....seems to be doing well.


To original poster, you sure it's your dosing that's killing your plants? I would think that fish would be more sensitive to toxic levels of metals and show signs of illness before a plant would melt......but then again, I didn't know about the Excel thing.

Dz


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

excel is a synthetic compound that is not naturally found in water. I believe it is supose to replicate some carbon compound normally found inside most aquatic plants. Not all plants use it though some seem very sensitive. I grow a bunch of a plant called subwassertang which I know really hates excel. Same for most aquatic liverworts. All plants can be killed by excel if you overdose it enough, but mosses and vals are some of the more sensitive plant. 

Excel is personally not something I would ever dose long term. I use either pressurized CO2 or no carbon at all. Excel is also known for causing shrimp deaths occasionally.


----------

